# Cup a Joe to Go



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I've had a couple life changing events recently. The punishment doled to me here has been documented. The other event was losing my wife of 23 years to cancer last week. In 8 weeks she went from a stomach ache to the grave. Enough history lessons.

So @greasemonger participates in "Bolts for Bambi" near these parts. He texts me yesterday morning and says he'd been slogging through the woods and was wet and tired. So, thinking I could use some company I asked him ifn he'd like coffee or sumpin stronger.....and to c'mon.

So he shows up and we pour a fresh cup a joe. Ole grease decides that's a perfect time to blindside me and says...." we might as well have a smoke" and pulls out Santa's bag 3.5 months early.

I'm honored and appreciate the friendships that are developed in this forum. I'm stunned that before I could even consider my purchase budget would be in the toilet, y'all filled the coffers to overflowing. That's special....and not easily repaid.

Y'all come by if your in the area....and no let me treat you for a change. Thanks Steve these are all in the wheelhouse. Now I gotta shuffle some more and squeeze em in a little tighter......










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Rest In Peace Miss H,
Well done @greasemonger!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

You've shown incredible strength through all of this hick, you're a damn strong man. You know you can PM me if you ever need an ear brother. @greasemonger, well done sir.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Don't let him fool you, he wouldn't let me leave without return fire (though not at all necessary it was greatly appreciated). I'm gonna have to get you to remind me what a few of the unbanded ones are as I already forgot. I'd already be smoking one if the little pot-licker didn't hand-foot-mouth disease (I got baby sitter duty for today and tomorrow and only about an hour of sleep was had last night due to him being feverish and cranky). I apprecite the invite, the joe, and a comfy seat, and look forward to meeting up when the Joker is in town.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

It's always great to hear of our BOTL/SOTL getting together to enjoy the company and a good smoke. It sounds like it was a good time. 


Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sad news. My condolences.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sorry to hear this brother. Prayers for y’all. 

Nice set of smokes.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Those greasebombs are mighty fine looking. Well done, Steve.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

So sorry for your loss brother! You ever need to talk let me know!


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

My deepest condolences at your loss. God Bless you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

So sorry for your loss Hick! My thoughts and prayers are with ya buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sorry for your loss @Hickorynut. Will keep you in my thoughts.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear this Hick. May God comfort you.

Well done @*greasemonger*


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the heartfelt condolences. God has comforted me and assured my Wife did not suffer. However, I intended this post to shine the light back on the genorosity and kindness shown by the Puff-Kin family.....but in hindsight, I think y'all did that on your own.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your loss hick. My deepest condolences. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Dam Hick, so sorry to hear of your loss, take care brother


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry for your loss hick.. My condolences to your family.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Very sorry to hear this Hick. My condolences.


and nice hit Grease.


----------



## hedjemunkee (Sep 10, 2018)

Sorry to hear. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss Hick - far too young for that.

Awesome gesture @greasemonger !


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Again so sorry to hear of your loss and my sincere condolences and prayers for you. You are much stronger man than I. I PMD you my cell number a little while back if you ever want to talk.


Glad to hear you guys got together and shared some sticks.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your loss, Hick. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Love seeing members meet up here. Still wondering if @greasemonger found that Buck? 
My deepest Condolences. Stay strong my friend, cause your strength has been inspiring more than you can imagine for many of us here.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Sorry for your loss Hick. My condolences


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I picked this up on another thread a short time ago and saddened me greatly. As I told you Hick you and Mrs. H are as tough as nails and will always be. A combat medic and nurse, she is in a good place. You know we're always here for you!
Mrs H is looking down and smiling! Peace brother!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

So sorry to hear this Hick. I have no words except that you are in my prayers brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

